# Corelle cookware danger.



## Jessica258 (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this site when I searched online for "dangers of Corelle cookware", the first search result was this thread on your site:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=807335

I was dismayed to see that the thread was already closed and contains no mention of the greatest danger when using this cookware, I needed to make an account here to share this warning.

There is no warning on the cookware itself or on their website, but if you simply try to boil water in any of their cookware it explodes in a shower of glass shrapnel. It doesn't just crack; as soon as the water is boiling the cookware itself shatters like a car windshield in a crash, into sharp shards of glass. My first and last experience with Corelle cookware happened five years ago and my arms and chest are still scarred from the boiling water and glass splinters. Luckily I was standing back far enough that my face wasn't scarred.

Do not use this cookware.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

I believe the thread you referenced is about lead in corelle dinnerware/dishes. As far as I know corelle doesn't make cookware.

Could you possibly be referring to corning visions cookware? It is made of a tinted glass/ceramic substance. Or maybe pyrex bakeware? That is 100% glass.


----------



## MamaOf3Cuties (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow... I use Correlle all the time, and I've never had anything like that happen. I also use pyrex. I've never had any issues.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

All cookware made of natural materials (glass, ceramic, pottery, etc, etc) has dangers associated with them as they are made from natural materials. Since it's natural, there are weaknesses that develop and then it breaks.

If you don't like the risk associated, then only use metal. No manufacturer can gaurentee that this won't happen when natural materials are used.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Corelle dinnerware (plates, bowls etc.) is "break resistant". When it DOES break, it shatters into a million little shards. Now I don't know why someone would be boiling it in the first place...
But I know first hand that it makes a HUGE mess when it does break







college dorm experiment - and I swear I was sober!


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

i havent heard of corelle cookware, i thought they just made bowls and plates and such, but i only cook with stainless steel on the stove top. my mother had a corningware pot that exploded on the stove when i was a child and i will never cook with that stuff!


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

Corelle did used to make stove-top cookware - don't think they do anymore. I know that glass cookware can have those issues, which is why I no longer use it.

I would also be wary of buying those items used, if anyone still uses them - being shocked by being dropped or handled roughly can weaken them and make them more prone to breaking/shattering.

Use common sense, too - don't add cold liquid from the fridge to a glass baking dish in the oven - it "shocks" it and can cause shattering.


----------

